# Styropurkiste aus der METRO



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Ich habe mal den Hersteller  der Styropurkisten aus der METRO gefunden.

Diese spezielle Kiste ist zwar nicht mit auf deren Seite abgebildet, aber es gibt Infos zum Material der Kiste.
Für denjenigen, die keine Filiale in der Nähe haben, oder niemanden mit METRO Karte, vielleicht ein Anlaufpunkt.

Ich nutze diese seit 3 Jahren. 
Meine längste Fahrt war heuer exakt 50 Stunden und der Inhalt noch bestens gefroren.  #h


----------



## Klausi (19. Dezember 2002)

Die Seite ist nicht schlecht#6  ich habe für meine 70 Liter Kiste 70,- DM bezahlt.


----------



## schelli (19. Dezember 2002)

Metro hat verschiedene Kisten und die sind wirklich klasse !! 
Sie halten wirklich den Fisch sehr lange gefrohren ! :z  :z


----------



## Albatros (19. Dezember 2002)

Hi Bernd#h

guter Tip, die Kisten sehen doch klasse aus. Aber mal eine Frage: Kann man sich bei den Preisen nicht gleich besser eine aus Kunstoff holen? Die sind doch viel stabiler, oder irre ich mich da ;+ Für den Preis der 62ltr. Styroporbox habe ich Anfang des Jahres eine 60ltr. Kunstoffbox von Igloo (siehe Anhang) bekommen. Was haltet Ihr für besser, Styropor oder Kunstoff;+


----------



## Guen (19. Dezember 2002)

@Kunze

Hallo Bernd ,die Kisten sehen gut aus ,wie dick ist denn die Wandstärke ?


Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Die Kisten sehen wirklich gut aus aber sind dafür auch ganz schön teuer. Ich nutze immer so eine längliche weiße Styroporkiste (ca. 30 Liter)wie sie die Norwegischen Fischer oder Lachshändler benutzen. Die kost nix und angetauten Fisch hatte ich auch noch nie.


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2002)

@ all:
Der Link ist ja nur zum Hersteller der METRO Box. Diese kostet genau 25€.
Diese ist die erste, die ich gefunden habe, die neben den gut verdichteten Material, auch noch Innen mit gut auswaschbarem Plaste versehen ist.

Noch kommt dazu, daß sie von den Außenmaßen perfekt in den Laderaum des fjordblauen Freundes paßt. :k 
Auch farblich. :q 

@ Guen: 
Bin bis Freitag noch krankgeschrieben (Grippe).Gehe aber am WE mal in die Garage und messe die Wandstärke.

@ Albatros:
Habe mit denen aus Plaste keine eigenen Erfahrungen. Viele dieses Jahr in Repvag hatten die großen von Coolman. Habe mit dem Besitzer mal drüber diskutiert. Die sind natürlich auch einsame Spitze. Für mich wären die erste Wahl, wenn ich mit dem Flieger anreisen würde.
Habe mir die Maße mal notiert, ist nichts für den Passat. Nimmt zu viel Grundfäche weg.
Die deinige schaut gut aus. #6 Kostenpunkt?


----------



## Albatros (19. Dezember 2002)

@Bernd

ich habe mir 2 von den Kisten von einer Händlermesse (METS in Amsterdam) mitbringen lassen. Der Preis pro Stück betrug 50€ incl. Mwst.  

PS. Gute Besserung :m


----------



## Kunze (19. Dezember 2002)

@ Albi:
Danke.  :m Bei der Suche nach der Internetadresse deiner Kiste  bin ich auch nur durch Zufall auf einen grönländischen Link gestolpert. #h


----------



## Bellyboatangler (19. Dezember 2002)

Ich benutze wie Jörg die Lachskisten . Diese bekommt man umsonst in jeder Räucherrei. Die Ecken mit Silikon ausspritzen und dann den die Hohlräume mit Zeitungspapier ausstopfen. Meine längste Tour dauerte damit mal 38 Stunden bei 30°C Außentemperatur! Fisch war  noch nicht mal angetaut!!! Klebe den Deckel immer mit Klebeband zusätzlich ab. Oben drauf kommt noch ein der Schlafsack!!! Die Kiste ist natürlich auch was feines. Nur für eine Woche Norwegen im Jahr bitten zu teuer. Es geht ja auch anders!


----------



## Albatros (19. Dezember 2002)

@Bernd#h

Die o.g. Kühlboxen kommen von diesem  Händler. Habe mir aber gerade mal seine Website angesehen, leider hat er sie dort nicht eingestellt :c Aber ist ne interessante Seite für Besitzer von schnellfahrenden Motorbooten, die nebenbei ein bißchen Fun haben wollen


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

@Kunze

Könntest Du mir die Metro Boxen zu einem guten Preis besorgen und zum Treffen am Öresund mitbringen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Kunze (20. Dezember 2002)

@ Guen:

Mache ich gern.  :m 

Muß bloß nochmal mit anguilla drüber reden.

Er ist der Herr der METRO Karte.   #h


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

Was ist ne Metrokarte ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (20. Dezember 2002)

@Guen:

ich hab sie, ich hab sie...:q  :z

nein, um in der Metro einkaufen zu können, brauchst du einen sog. Metroausweis, ist wie ne Geldkarte.
ich kann dir solche Boxen besorgen, kein Problem. gib einfach bescheid!


----------



## Guen (20. Dezember 2002)

@anguilla

Alles klar und danke !In welchen Grössen gibt es denn diese Boxen ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## anguilla (21. Dezember 2002)

@Guen:

auf jeden Fall in 50l und kleiner. Diese Größen kenne ich nicht genau, frag am besten mal Bernd. Günstig sind jedoch die 50l-Boxen, kosten wohl knapp 25 euro.


----------



## Angelwebshop (22. Dezember 2002)

Hi Männers,

ich benutze diese Box nun auch schon ein paar Jahre und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Wenn Ihr wollt besorg ich die Boxen und schicke Sie Euch dann. Habe ja die Logistik ( UPS und DPD ) die täglich bei mir Ware abholen, so könnte das ganze ohne große Probleme abgewickelt werden.

Das ich Sie Euch zum Sebstkostenpreis überlasse ist dabei selbstverständlich. Die Versandkosten liegen bei 5 Euro


----------



## Kunze (22. Dezember 2002)

@ Guen: 

Bin eben in der Garage zum Messen gewesen.

Wandstärke 2,7cm und dann kommt noch Innen die Plasteauskleidung dazu.

Der Deckel ist 3,2cm stark.

PS: Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr.   #h


----------



## Laksos (22. Dezember 2002)

Habe solche Boxen in etwa in dieser Art (in grün, sieht aus wie Hart-Styropor) bei unserem FEGRO-Großmarkt gesehen (bzw. gibt es die also auch wohl bei SELGROS; beides war früher AGROS). Die Boxen sehen sehr gut und wirkungsvoll aus, waren aber glaube ich, auch ziemlich teuer. Also wohl auch keine preisliche Alternative zu Coleman und Co, aber bestimmt nicht schlecht.


----------



## Kunze (22. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

Genau  :m  - SELGROS und METRO Kisten sind identisch.

Ich denke die Colman Boxen sind noch etwas teurer. #h


----------



## Norway-fishing (23. Dezember 2002)

Ich benutze die Kisten aus der Metro auch schon seit 2 Jahren und muß sagen, dass sie absolut ihr Geld Wert sind. Bei unserer diesjährigen Angelreise nach Manndalen, war der Fisch selbst noch nach 60 Stunden tiefgefroren und noch nicht einmal an den Seiten angetaut!!!  :z 

Sehr praktisch ist auch die Plastikwanne in der Box, die ein auswaschen sehr einfach macht und damit die Box selbst nach häufigem benutzen nicht zu stinken anfängt. :q 

Grüße, #h 
Haldor


----------



## Kunze (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Norway-fishing!






 on Board.  #h 

Wie schaut`s aus Haldor - Wo geht`s nächstes Jahr nach Norwegen hin?    #h


----------



## Albatros (23. Dezember 2002)

Hi Haldor#h

herzlich willkommen an Board :m


----------



## Guen (23. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen an Board Norway-fishing #6 !

@Kunze

So ne 50l Box hätte ich gerne  !Du bist doch auch im März am Öresund ,könntest Du mir dann eine mitbringen (anguilla ?) ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Dezember 2002)

@ Norway-fishing

 #h *Wellcome on Board* #h


----------



## Kunze (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo Guen!

Alles klar.

Anguilla wird sie kaufen und ich bring sie mit. :m  #h


----------



## Rudi (23. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,


würde auch gern so eine Kiste nehmen. Reicht eine für Norwegen oder sollte man noch Kühltaschen mitnehmen ?

Rudi.


----------



## Tonsil (23. Dezember 2002)

Willkommen im Board Norway-Fishing!

Einen Super-Nick hast Du Dir ausgesucht, sagt einfach alles!  :m 

Nachdem hier soviel Positives über die Metro-Boxen geschrieben wurde, hole ich mir wohl auch eine.

Gruss

Tonsil


----------



## Kunze (26. Dezember 2002)

Hallo!

@ Rudi: Eine METRO Kiste reicht völlig aus für einen Norwegenurlaub.
Wie weit ist eigendlich Emden von Bremerhaven entfernt?   

Du weist was ich meine. :q  #h


----------



## Guen (26. Dezember 2002)

@Kunze

Ich antworte mal !Nicht weit ,vielleicht 100-120km je nach Route  ,schätze ich mal  !

Eine Box reicht wirklich ,wenn dann mehr guter Fisch gefangen wird ,ist es kein Problem in Norge noch Isokisten zu bekommen  !Allerdings ist das auch immer ein Transportproblem  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Laksos (26. Dezember 2002)

Durch die ganze Diskussion hier ist meine Neugier an dem Teil wieder neu erwacht; so werd&acute; ich mir wohl bei meinem nächsten FEGRO-Besuch diese Kiste mal genauer ansehen und evtl. zulegen, mal sehen!


----------



## Klausi (26. Dezember 2002)

Wirst es nicht bereuen :m


----------

